# Fat Albert



## mellowyellow (Jul 4, 2021)

Fat Albert
Credit: Ed Boudreau Photography, Alaska
I got a once in life time chance to go up to Barter Island (Kaktovick AK) to view the Polar Bears and was floored by the size of this Alpha male as he made his way to the water to wash off the sand he had been laying in all day after gorging on whale meat


----------



## Jennina (Jul 4, 2021)

I wish I could hug a bear without getting killed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2021)

What a brute!


----------



## Devi (Jul 5, 2021)

@mellowyellow, was this prior to him going into hibernation (do polar bears go into hibernation?) such that he was eating to last through the hibernation period? Or was he just generally that big?


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 5, 2021)

Devi said:


> @mellowyellow, was this prior to him going into hibernation (do polar bears go into hibernation?) such that he was eating to last through the hibernation period? Or was he just generally that big?


Wish I knew Devi, would love to know too, the photographer, Ed Boudreau, would probably be able to answer the question, he spends a lot of time in Alaska.


----------



## Devi (Jul 5, 2021)

Okay. Well, he's really darned big!


----------

